# D-bol



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

WANTED TO KNOW IS THIS FAKE JUNK  OR GOOD STUFF

RESULTS EXPECTED: DRAMATIC INCREASE IN MUSCLE MASS & SIZE WITH MINIMAL WATER RETENTION.


RESULTS ANALAGOUS TO THE ANABOLIC STEROID DIANABOL®




  D-BOL®  


Methadrostenol® 



Pharmaceutical Name
(MethadrostenolTM) 230mg/capsule - 60 capsules/bottle

Effective Dose
(Orals: 2 - 8 tabs/day)




Cycle Info
Great by itself or also effectively stacked with Winni-V, Masterbolan, and Equidren during bulking cycles.Water retention does not seem to be problem with use and gains are reported very solid.

Invented in the summer of 2001, D-bol has fastly become the most popular oral anabolic available due to reports of extremely dramatic muscle strength and size gains. D-bol has a special formulation containing methadrostenol that may exert a pronounced ergogenic action in the body after oral administration similar to those experienced by users of methandrostenolone. Methandrostenolone is the active ingredient in the anabolic steroid Dianabol. However, D-Bol lacks the c-17th carbon configuration thus making it completely safe with very little hepatoxicity. Due to this change in structure there seems to be a longer half-life of anabolic activity present in trained skeletal muscle.

Aromatization and water retention also seem reduced because of this configuration. Users are reporting gains equivalent to Dianabol tablets without the negative side effects. There are reports of excellent gains on as little as 2 capsules/day. Others have noted tremendous mass and strength gains with doses of 4-8 capsules daily. For optimal absorbtion dosing should be spaced as evenly as possible. D-Bol falls into a category of chemicals that fall into a grey area of legallity. Currently the FDA is investigating a number of products on the market and this seems to be high on their list.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Great by itself or also effectively stacked with Winni-V, Masterbolan, and Equidren


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

>


  WERE YOU KIDDING OR IS IT GOOD STUFF


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 11, 2005)

You're living up to your name..


----------



## Sherpa (Apr 11, 2005)

*real*

Real dbol is good, that stuff isnt. The dbol your looking for will come in 5mg 10mg, 25mg or 50mg tabs. Normal doses are 20 to 50mg day. 

Do more research


----------



## Stu (Apr 11, 2005)

lol stop digging up junk supplements. just because it has a name similar to an anabolic steroid doesnt mean its the same thing. If its legal then its not going to be anything like the real thing.


----------



## LAM (Apr 11, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> If its legal then its not going to be anything like the real thing.



bingo


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

What Can I Get That The Closest To Steriods Such As The 1 They Baned  From Baesball


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 11, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> lol stop digging up junk supplements. just because it has a name similar to an anabolic steroid doesnt mean its the same thing. If its legal then its not going to be anything like the real thing.


exactly, the best ones are them ones that claim to be 700% stronger than steroids! but they are so 'advanced' that they cause no shut-down and don't require PCT   right!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> What Can I Get That The Closest To Steriods Such As The 1 They Baned  From Baesball



so you don't want to take steroids? you just want the next closest legal thing to steroids? hmm... that would probably be creatine, and i wouldn't exactly call it a close substitute! nothing comes close to the real thing


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok If I Were To Get The Real Thing Where Can I Go. I Saw   Anabolic Shop  On Line . Is That A Good Place..


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Ok If I Were To Get The Real Thing Where Can I Go. I Saw Anabolic Shop On Line . Is That A Good Place..


 don't ask for sources, these are illegal products, and it would be the same as asking where you can get a nice baggie of coke...


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry Didnt Know.and Whats Coke  Lol


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Sorry Didnt Know.and Whats Coke Lol


 as in cocaine...


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

I Know I Was Kidding


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 11, 2005)

Scammers are going to eat your lunch if you aren't careful.


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

I Found  1fast400 Site What Would Be The Best Thing On The Site To Buy To Gain Muscle.i Just Need Someone To Point Me In The Right Direction Thats All 
You All Been A Big Help So Far Thanks


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

IS THIS A GOOD 1 
Dianabol (1 7-alpha-methyl-1 7beta-hydroxil-androsta-1.4dien-3-on) is an orally applicable steroid with a great effect on the protein metabolism. The effect of Dianabol promotes the protein synthesis, thus it supports the buildup of protein. This effect mani-fests itself in a positive nitrogen balance and an improved well-be-ing. Dianabol has a very strong anabolic and androgenic effect which manifests itself in an enormous buildup of strength and muscle mass in its users. Dianabol is simply a "mass steroid" which works quickly and reliably


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2005)

Hold up a sec......

You posted here that you are getting started in weight lifting and you want help with your diet. Now you're here in a seperate thread looking for drugs to magically transform you into an olympian god.

Nothing wrong with supplements my friend. We all use them to one degree or another. However, If you are truly serious about weight training I think you should stop fishing for a miracle pill and focus on your diet and routine.

Save steroids for a later day... say... 1,825 days from now!


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

Nobody Answered That. But Anyways This Is For My Brother Hes Looking For The Magic Pill Im Sure Not Gonna.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm curious... how old is your brother?


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 11, 2005)

My Brother Is 21 Years Old Why You Ask?


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 11, 2005)

Because, unfortunately, it's quite common for kids today to be experimenting with steroids.  All too often we get kids in here trying to get thier hands on sources for AAS with absolutely no regard for thier health.

Anyhow, I just found it curious that your "brother" would be soliciting this information through you here in the Anabolic forum.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Nobody Answered That. But Anyways This Is For My Brother Hes Looking For The Magic Pill Im Sure Not Gonna.



interesting that he asked you to gather all of the info for him.


----------



## Stu (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Nobody Answered That. But Anyways This Is For My Brother Hes Looking For The Magic Pill Im Sure Not Gonna.


 
 Tell your brotherm tough luck there is no magic pill. 

 A word of warning, it pisses people off when new guys come on here thinking they can get big over night by taking a tablet or shot. Its almost like your taking away from the hard work a dedication that people have put in to acheive thier gains. My advise to you would be to do some more research first or your gonna end up annoying alot of people and they'l be less inclided to give you good advice.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 12, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Tell your brotherm tough luck there is no magic pill.
> 
> A word of warning, it pisses people off when new guys come on here thinking they can get big over night by taking a tablet or shot. Its almost like your taking away from the hard work a dedication that people have put in to acheive thier gains. My advise to you would be to do some more research first or your gonna end up annoying alot of people and they'l be less inclided to give you good advice.


It is almost magic at high dosage!! so there you go.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> interesting that he asked you to gather all of the info for him.


very interesting!




			
				PSYCHO said:
			
		

> My Brother Is 21 Years Old Why You Ask?


let me guess... you're 21 as well?


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Tell your brotherm tough luck there is no magic pill.
> 
> A word of warning, it pisses people off when new guys come on here thinking they can get big over night by taking a tablet or shot. Its almost like your taking away from the hard work a dedication that people have put in to acheive thier gains. My advise to you would be to do some more research first or your gonna end up annoying alot of people and they'l be less inclided to give you good advice.



FIRTS OF ALL I AM 30 YEARS OLD THE INFO WAS FOR MY BROTHER IF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET PISSED  BECAUSE IM ASKING QUESTIONS THIS IS A FOURM RIGHT!AND ON  A NOTHER NOTE I DONT BELIEVE IN STERIODS..THATS CHEATING.  AND I NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO GET BIG OVER NITE,TO ME STERIODS IS A CHEAP WAY OUT.IF ANYBODY SHOULT GET PISSES IS THOSE PEOPLE WHO BUST THERE ASS TO GET BIG WITH OUT ANYTHING AT ALL THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE SHOULD BE PISSED  STERIODS IS FOR CHEATERS IN MY BOOK BUT THATS ME..IM 30 YEARS  IM 58   190LBS OF ROCK HARD MUSCLE,PLUS I BOX SO I CANT TAKE ANYTHING ANYWAYS  THEY TEST


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> interesting that he asked you to gather all of the info for him.



BEFORE YOU  OPEN YOUR MOUTH.SO  YOU NEVER GATHERED  ANY INFO FOR ANYBODY.DONT SAY NO THIS IS A FOURM  IM SURE YOU HAVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> FIRTS OF ALL I AM 30 YEARS OLD THE INFO WAS FOR MY BROTHER IF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET PISSED BECAUSE IM ASKING QUESTIONS THIS IS A FOURM RIGHT!AND ON A NOTHER NOTE I DONT BELIEVE IN STERIODS..THATS CHEATING. AND I NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO GET BIG OVER NITE,TO ME STERIODS IS A CHEAP WAY OUT.IF ANYBODY SHOULT GET PISSES IS THOSE PEOPLE WHO BUST THERE ASS TO GET BIG WITH OUT ANYTHING AT ALL THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE SHOULD BE PISSED STERIODS IS FOR CHEATERS IN MY BOOK BUT THATS ME..IM 30 YEARS IM 58 190LBS OF ROCK HARD MUSCLE,PLUS I BOX SO I CANT TAKE ANYTHING ANYWAYS THEY TEST


 Your lack of knowledge about steroids is obvious....


----------



## westb51 (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH.SO YOU NEVER GATHERED ANY INFO FOR ANYBODY.DONT SAY NO THIS IS A FOURM IM SURE YOU HAVE!!!!!!!!!


like lil jon would say "WHAT!?!?!?"


----------



## westb51 (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> FIRTS OF ALL I AM 30 YEARS OLD THE INFO WAS FOR MY BROTHER IF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET PISSED BECAUSE IM ASKING QUESTIONS THIS IS A FOURM RIGHT!AND ON A NOTHER NOTE I DONT BELIEVE IN STERIODS..THATS CHEATING. AND I NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO GET BIG OVER NITE,TO ME STERIODS IS A CHEAP WAY OUT.IF ANYBODY SHOULT GET PISSES IS THOSE PEOPLE WHO BUST THERE ASS TO GET BIG WITH OUT ANYTHING AT ALL THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE SHOULD BE PISSED STERIODS IS FOR CHEATERS IN MY BOOK BUT THATS ME..IM 30 YEARS IM 58 190LBS OF ROCK HARD MUSCLE,PLUS I BOX SO I CANT TAKE ANYTHING ANYWAYS THEY TEST


you don't believe in steriods but your helping you're brother get some?


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> FIRTS OF ALL I AM 30 YEARS OLD THE INFO WAS FOR MY BROTHER IF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET PISSED BECAUSE IM ASKING QUESTIONS THIS IS A FOURM RIGHT!AND ON A NOTHER NOTE I DONT BELIEVE IN STERIODS..THATS CHEATING. AND I NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO GET BIG OVER NITE,TO ME STERIODS IS A CHEAP WAY OUT.IF ANYBODY SHOULT GET PISSES IS THOSE PEOPLE WHO BUST THERE ASS TO GET BIG WITH OUT ANYTHING AT ALL THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE SHOULD BE PISSED STERIODS IS FOR CHEATERS IN MY BOOK BUT THATS ME..IM 30 YEARS IM 58 190LBS OF ROCK HARD MUSCLE,PLUS I BOX SO I CANT TAKE ANYTHING ANYWAYS THEY TEST


Ok... just a few litttle pointers here....

1.  Don't get all excited, we all take critisicm here (some better than others)
2.  REMOVE the ALL CAPS (please type normally, ALL CAPS tends to piss people off)
3.  Use punctuation and grammar (it makes your posts easier to follow)
4.  Spellchecker is your friend
5.  If you really feel that strongly against Steroids then you should tell you brother to do his own damn research.  He can make his own account and log on here and ask questions like everybody else.
and lastly (and most importantly)
6.  Don't try to bullshit your way into, out of, or through topics you know little or nothing about.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 12, 2005)

theres no way youre 30.  you write either in all caps or capitalize every first letter of every word.  grammar is completely non-existent.


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

What is this high school, First of all my brother is his own person he's 21 what am i going to do. If he want to take them and be  a loser to cheat his way, then he's a pussy like i told him but he dont care.steriods or not i'll still kick his ass..


----------



## repeej (Apr 12, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> theres no way youre 30. you write either in all caps or capitalize every first letter of every word. grammar is completely non-existent.


Bad grammar is not a sign of age....it's a sign of being uneducated.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH.SO YOU NEVER GATHERED ANY INFO FOR ANYBODY.DONT SAY NO THIS IS A FOURM IM SURE YOU HAVE!!!!!!!!!


"WHAT!!!!!!!?"


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> FIRTS OF ALL I AM 30 YEARS OLD THE INFO WAS FOR MY BROTHER IF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET PISSED  BECAUSE IM ASKING QUESTIONS THIS IS A FOURM RIGHT!AND ON  A NOTHER NOTE I DONT BELIEVE IN STERIODS..THATS CHEATING.  AND I NEVER SAID HE WANTED TO GET BIG OVER NITE,TO ME STERIODS IS A CHEAP WAY OUT.IF ANYBODY SHOULT GET PISSES IS THOSE PEOPLE WHO BUST THERE ASS TO GET BIG WITH OUT ANYTHING AT ALL THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE SHOULD BE PISSED  STERIODS IS FOR CHEATERS IN MY BOOK BUT THATS ME..IM 30 YEARS  IM 58   190LBS OF ROCK HARD MUSCLE,PLUS I BOX SO I CANT TAKE ANYTHING ANYWAYS  THEY TEST



steroids are for cheaters? so you're gonna help your brother cheat? that is wrong, you should tell him "NO, STEROIDS ARE FOR CHEATERS"  don't let him be a cheater!


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

Here Some Grammar  For You    Fuck  You  Steriod Freaks   Get In The Ring With Me See How Long You Last Before You Have A Heart Attack.


----------



## repeej (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Here Some Grammar For You All Fuck You Steriod Freaks Get In The Ring With Me See How Long You Last Before You Have A Heart Attack.


Ah yes.....keyboard courage at it's finest.

Run along now tough guy....good luck in your steroid research.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

repeej said:
			
		

> Ah yes.....keyboard courage at it's finest.
> 
> Run along now tough guy....good luck in your steroid research.
> 
> Thanks for playing!



Your the ones who started talking shit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Here Some Grammar For You All Fuck You Steriod Freaks Get In The Ring With Me See How Long You Last Before You Have A Heart Attack.


 Um, actually that is still incorrect grammar. You are only supposed to capitalize the first word in a sentence, and any proper nouns. But seriously the whole hardass over the computer thing gets real old because will you ever meet any of us? No, which gives you the freedom to basically build your own little internet fantasy world like your doing by saying you could kick all of our asses. Hell, I could be a 11 year old girl, none of you know, but my point is if you are indeed 30, don't you think it's time you grow up and act like your at least 20?


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Here Some Grammar For You All Fuck You Steriod Freaks Get In The Ring With Me See How Long You Last Before You Have A Heart Attack.


MUCH Better!  

I applaude your improved grammar and spelling.  It's always encourageing to me to see people improving thier skills whether it be in the ring, under the bench, or typing here in the anabolic forum. 

Thanks for your colorful opinions.  We get lots of those here from time to time.  Please allow me to offer you just one more small suggestion...

If you have a valid point about Steroid Use then please, do share it with us.  If the best you can do is "Steroids are for pussys..." then save those narrow-minded dumbass comments for worthy places like BB.com or Anabolic Minds.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 12, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ...Hell, I could be a 11 year old girl, none of you know...


You mean your NOT?!?  























J/K man


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> then he's a pussy like i told him but he dont care.steriods or not i'll still kick his ass..



He's probably going to take them because your such a prick. Do you beat your girlfriend too? Or do you have one?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 12, 2005)

What a load of morons in this forum!!!


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 12, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He's probably going to take them because your such a prick. Do you beat your girlfriend too? Or do you have one?[/QUO
> 
> 
> This does not make sence.He's probably going to take them because your such a prick. Also i have a wife and i dont beat her.
> ...


----------



## Stu (Apr 12, 2005)

LMFAO hes gonna break your computer


----------



## westb51 (Apr 12, 2005)

if his computer is running he'd better go catch it!


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Mudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Mudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Also i have a wife and i dont beat her.


Do you beg her to stop beating you and tell her that once your little brother gets pumped he will protect you from her?


----------



## deeno (Apr 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He's probably going to take them because your such a prick. Do you beat your girlfriend too? Or do you have one?



LOL Mudge man, are you on Tren at the moment?

Lil John: "YEEEEAHH!"


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Do you beg her to stop beating you and tell her that once your little brother gets pumped he will protect you from her?


HAHAHA! too funny


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2005)

Alright fellas it's been fun,no hard feelings hurt here..Well have fun with what ever it is you do take care.Sorry for the mishap this site need it, its been boring latley. well peace out homies


----------



## PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's me


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Hey  Mudge let me know how your computer is running i a few days.  How do like that?



Running like a champ, thanks for asking!


----------



## westb51 (Apr 13, 2005)

i think he's going to punch your computer like this


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 13, 2005)

PSYCHO said:
			
		

> Here Some Grammar  For You    Fuck  You  Steriod Freaks   Get In The Ring With Me See How Long You Last Before You Have A Heart Attack.



It's too bad Mikhal isn't around. He is also a fighter and fond of steroid use.

I would put my life on it that he would mop the ring with your ass.

Your picture looks like something you'd expect to see in a gay porn magazine for hair care products.


----------



## hobster (Apr 16, 2005)

*which one?*

So heres the deal. I play baseball and throw around 83. I want to get my fastball up, but I want to stay cut on my abs, gain mass in chest,legs and also get mass on my arms but still have them cut up too. I have have been researching  and asking around about different products.  It boiled down to  M1T, winstrol, and d-bol. But, I'm leaning more toward the winstrol and M1T. But I'm not gonna stack them.  If I was gonna stack, then it would probably be with creatine. Which one would be best for my situation, and would it affect my stamina in a positive or negative way, not to mention would it get my fastball up there too? Thanks!


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 16, 2005)

High school and Div 2 college ball doesnt test for roids?   If your going to need a bunch of "stuff" to get you to the "next level"...it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 16, 2005)

hobster said:
			
		

> So heres the deal. I play baseball and throw around 83. I want to get my fastball up, but I want to stay cut on my abs, gain mass in chest,legs and also get mass on my arms but still have them cut up too. I have have been researching  and asking around about different products.  It boiled down to  M1T, winstrol, and d-bol. But, I'm leaning more toward the winstrol and M1T. But I'm not gonna stack them.  If I was gonna stack, then it would probably be with creatine. Which one would be best for my situation, and would it affect my stamina in a positive or negative way, not to mention would it get my fastball up there too? Thanks!



personally i'd go with the dbol, best out of those 3 for strength and mass, will be hard to keep the gains though, winny won't do a lot on its own, i don't think the cost to gain ratio of m1t is worth it, but thats JMO, i'd personally look into running test if you're serious about things


----------



## hobster (Apr 16, 2005)

alright thanks, jus one more question. I'll get on d-bol or sumthin this summer, so school ball wont be in season and I wont have to worry bout roids showin up on a test. but after I get off a 6 week cycle, say i get tested a week later. Will anything show up? im new to the anabolic stuff if u cudnt tell.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 16, 2005)

i'm not totally sure, i think Mudge might know, i know dbol has a very short half-life so the drug will be out of your system pretty fast, but your hormones are still going to be recovering on PCT so they might notice that something is up? like i said 1 of the mods should be able to give you a straight answer


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 16, 2005)

dbol only is pointless. Almost everything you gain will be water, which you will piss out during PCT.


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> dbol only is pointless. Almost everything you gain will be water, which you will piss out during PCT.


 I have spoken to people that have made fairly good gains on 6 week dbol only cycles, in the region of 8-10lb of muscle. I'm not saying its gonna give the same results as a test base cycle but for a substitute for pHs i think its viable.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 16, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I have spoken to people that have made fairly good gains on 6 week dbol only cycles, in the region of 8-10lb of muscle. I'm not saying its gonna give the same results as a test base cycle but for a substitute for pHs i think its viable.


 But he's considering M1T or dbol, both of which are anabolic steroids, so why not just run test?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> But he's considering M1T or dbol, both of which are anabolic steroids, so why not just run test?



i agree with Stu, for a 6 week cycle i'd run dbol over any PH or PS, yeah you'll hold a lot of water but all this bullshit about losing ALL of your gains from dbol is just silly, you will lose water weight when you come off but solid muscle built on cycle will not just dissapear, whether you put on muscle with dbol or test or any other AS, keeping your gains is gonna depend on a solid pct, and i don't think running test is worth it for only 6 weeks unless its prop or suspension (neither of which interest me yet due to the ED/EOD injections)


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> But he's considering M1T or dbol, both of which are anabolic steroids, so why not just run test?


 I think the reason most people go for dbol isnt because they think its better than test, its because it doesnt require injections.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 16, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I think the reason most people go for dbol isnt because they think its better than test, its because it doesnt require injections.


 Doing an oral anabolic cycle because your afraid of needles is like knocking your tooth out with a hammer because your afraid of the dentist. The hepatotxicity of dbol is far greater than injectable test, which is why you only run it for 4-6 weeks, and young d I never said you would loose all your gains. With dbol, most of your weight gain is from water. I put on a lot of weight in 4 weeks of dbol, but not nearly as much muscle as i have with test, and with dbol, you can't compare the amount of weight your gaining to the amount of muscle your putting on because it's mostly water. The guy also said he wanted to remain cut but still put on muscle and you will not stay cut or cut more on dbol, you will be bloated. I felt like I was pregnant the whole time I was on it. If your going to run 6 weeks of an oral anabolic like dbol, why not just stretch it 4 more weeks and run a 10 week test cycle? You will see far better strength gains without nearly as much water retention.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2005)

hobster said:
			
		

> but after I get off a 6 week cycle, say i get tested a week later. Will anything show up?



5-6 week detection time when used orally.


----------



## hobster (Apr 17, 2005)

so runnin a longer cycle of test would be better?... what kind(test)


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2005)

Test suspension will clear your body in a matter of days, a week at the most. But its noted for often being painfull (Jurox is described as shooting shards of glass), and you have to inject at least once a day if not 2-7 times depending how anal you are.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 17, 2005)

hobster said:
			
		

> so runnin a longer cycle of test would be better?... what kind(test)


 If you had enough time to let it clear your system, you could run either enanthate or cypionate which aren't known for their pain like prop or suspension.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Test suspension will clear your body in a matter of days, a week at the most. But its noted for often being painfull (Jurox is described as shooting shards of glass), and you have to inject at least once a day if not 2-7 times depending how anal you are.



with all that said I am shocked anyone would use the stuff. The ONLY way I could see myself using it is for like last minute boost for a powerlifting competition.


----------



## hobster (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone ever hear of a little blue pill that disolves in your mouth? Someone talked to me today and told me a story of their friend that took it.  He said his friend went up 60lbs in bench in 2 weeks.  I found that a little hard to believe.


----------

